# Once Upon a Time in Hollywood- Tarantino's 9th film



## T & P (Mar 21, 2019)

The first teaser trailer has been released



I am looking forward to this


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 21, 2019)

Always problematic, always eminently watchable.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2019)

Still don't really know what its about. 

You see a flash of Manson and Sharon Tate, but its obviously not the Charlie Manson show


----------



## T & P (Mar 21, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Still don't really know what its about.
> 
> You see a flash of Manson and Sharon Tate, but its obviously not the Charlie Manson show


I know that the family of Sharon Tate initially expressed their disapproval when they first heard she was going to feature in a forthcoming Tarantino film, but then changed their stance and publicly gave their support after Tarantino asked if they could meet so he could explain what the film was going to be like. Which at least is an encouraging sign.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 21, 2019)

T & P said:


> I know that the family of Sharon Tate initially expressed their disapproval when they first heard she was going to feature in a forthcoming Tarantino film, but then changed their stance and publicly gave their support after Tarantino asked if they could meet so he could explain what the film was going to be like. Which at least is an encouraging sign.



One theory is that Tarantino likes his alternate history (inglorious basterds), wonder if he's played with what happened in a way that the Tate family approve of.

Brad Pitt looks like he's going to be entertaining from the trailer.


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2019)

Ohhh... the film premiered today at the Cannes festival, and most critics are creaming their pants over it so far. We could be looking at his best film since Pulp Fiction here 

Once Upon a Time ... in Hollywood review - Tarantino's dazzling LA redemption song


----------



## Santino (May 21, 2019)

He is a creepy fuck though.


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2019)

Santino said:


> He is a creepy fuck though.


A lot of great directors are, or far worse. For me Tarantino hasn’t done anything I’m aware of that would make me think twice about watching his films.


----------



## Santino (May 21, 2019)

T & P said:


> A lot of great directors are, or far worse. For me Tarantino hasn’t done anything I’m aware of that would make me think twice about watching his films.


What about injuring actors?


----------



## Riklet (May 21, 2019)

Santino said:


> What about injuring actors?



That's a bit unfair. He might be a bit of a dick but he's hardly a monster.


----------



## Santino (May 22, 2019)

Riklet said:


> That's a bit unfair. He might be a bit of a dick but he's hardly a monster.


It is fair because it happened.


----------



## kabbes (May 22, 2019)

What did he do?


----------



## Santino (May 22, 2019)

He made Uma Thurman do some dangerous driving that she didn't want to do and she crashed the car and sustained long-term injuries from which she still suffers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2019)

She agreed to do the stunt in which she was injured after assurances from Tarantino it was safe, and subsequently accepted his apology.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2019)

Tarantino's 'regret' over Uma car crash

Pretty bad mistake but surely an accident.


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 22, 2019)

kabbes said:


> What did he do?


Made Uma Thurman do a driving stunt she expressly didn't want to do and she got injured with concussion and leg injuries


----------



## Santino (May 22, 2019)

S☼I said:


> She agreed to do the stunt in which she was injured after assurances from Tarantino it was safe, and subsequently accepted his apology.


Yeah but he's also a creepy fuck who makes racist and misogynist films.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2019)

Welcome to Hollywood


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2019)

oh good. another tarantino film.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2019)

I'm not a fanboi, by the way. I haven't seen two of his films and only Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction more than once. I find his films problematic sometimes but also funny, outrageous, stylish and very entertaining, so I'll likely watch this - but I'll wait for the BluRay or Netflix release.


----------



## kabbes (May 22, 2019)

Santino said:


> Yeah but he's also a creepy fuck who makes racist and misogynist films.


Now this I already knew.  Although at least they aren’t boring films, which is something I can’t say about almost every other film that seems to get made.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 22, 2019)

May even go to the cinema for this one.


----------



## The Octagon (May 22, 2019)

Full Red-Band Trailer.

It would appear Tarantino is going full self-referential (looks like a scene from Inglourious Basterds being re-enacted, plus a few _familiar_ faces).

Can't wait.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2019)

Santino said:


> Yeah but he's also a creepy fuck who makes racist and misogynist films.



He also pissed off the cops by attending a rally against police killings of black people, it's hard to know where he's coming from at times.


----------



## Riklet (May 22, 2019)

Looks great. Lots of new films just bore me or dont seem worth it. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> He also pissed off the cops by attending a rally against police killings of black people, it's hard to know where he's coming from at times.



He probably doesn't think he's a racist tbf.


----------



## Riklet (May 22, 2019)

How is he a racist again?

Also even if he is - does that automatically make his films racist or invalidate their artistic merit or even the way they explore American society?

America is a violent racist country (like most of the world no?) so obviously films showing this are going to upset some people.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2019)

Riklet said:


> How is he a racist again?
> 
> Also even if he is - does that automatically make his films racist or invalidate their artistic merit or even the way they explore American society?
> 
> America is a violent racist country (like most of the world no?) so obviously films showing this are going to upset some people.



Depends if you're actually questioning racist tropes or just rehashing or caricaturing them. For me Tarrantino does the latter.


----------



## Riklet (May 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Depends if you're actually questioning racist tropes or just rehashing or caricaturing them. For me Tarrantino does the latter.



Well Im sorry you havent convinced me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2019)

Riklet said:


> Well Im sorry you havent convinced me.



I'm sorry that you thought I was trying to.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 22, 2019)

bruce fucking lee


----------



## DexterTCN (May 22, 2019)

I've seen both Sam L Jackson and Jamie Foxx deny that QT is racist and they've both worked with him.  Are there any specific allegations against him...or of misogyny?

I'll be going to see this.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2019)

I guess Seth MacFarlane must be a xenophobe, homophobe, misogynist, racist, islamophobe, Nazi sympathiser and anti-semite amongst a number of other things as well, given that instances of such traits appear all the time in his shows...


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2019)

I like some of QT's movies, but I think it's pretty undeniable he's more or less single-handedly responsible for huge swathes of white guys spending the first decade of the 21st century thinking it's ok to say 'n*gger' if you raise your eyebrow a bit while you're doing it.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> I guess Seth MacFarlane must be a xenophobe, homophobe, misogynist, racist, islamophobe, Nazi sympathiser and anti-semite amongst a number of other things as well, given that instances of such traits appear all the time in his shows...


I'd certainly say that mcfarlan is arrogant enough to believe he gets a pass when its jokes because of who he is. I saw an anti Semitic gag on Family Guy that pretty much nailed that for me. I can do this cs I'm on the side of the angels, and its not a hugely racist joke, just one of those money-grubber ones'.

I don't think he is a massive nazi or anything and you know I watch The Orville- which is itself quite deft at dealing with Serious Themes in among the jokes. But family guy is garbage for this.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2019)

When's the UK release date? Can't wait to see this!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> He probably doesn't think he's a racist tbf.



That's probably because he isn't.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 22, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> When's the UK release date? Can't wait to see this!


End of July.

Current reviews are very good.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2019)

Let’s hope it is chock full of excruciatingly laboured smart dialogue that blokes down the pub can use to pepper their trite outpourings with for the next decade at least


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 23, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Let’s hope it is chock full of excruciatingly laboured smart dialogue that blokes down the pub can use to pepper their trite outpourings with for the next decade at least



I agree that its soon-to-be-memorised 'good lines'  will be trotted out by knowall dickheads in situations that have nothing to do with the quotations. But remember there are few things as fetching as a bruised ego on a beautiful angel.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 23, 2019)

Let's hope it is better than his last two films.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 23, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> I've seen both Sam L Jackson and Jamie Foxx deny that QT is racist and they've both worked with him.  Are there any specific allegations against him...or of misogyny?
> 
> I'll be going to see this.



Uma Thurman had a complaint about how she was treated during Kill Bill IIRC.  I'm not sure if that counts as misogyny necessarily though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2019)

OUATIH (what an ugly acronym) is gonna be brilliant for cars.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 23, 2019)

This ticks so many boxes for me


----------



## D'wards (May 23, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Uma Thurman had a complaint about how she was treated during Kill Bill IIRC.  I'm not sure if that counts as misogyny necessarily though.


His hands were used to strangle her and he spat in her face - all part of the scene. 

Shame, they used to be very close and came up with the concept of the bride together


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 23, 2019)

D'wards said:


> His hands were used to strangle her and he spat in her face - all part of the scene.
> 
> Shame, they used to be very close and came up with the concept of the bride together



That may be true.  The claims I'm thinking of IIRC were to do with not following proper safety procedures during a stunt she was involved in.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 23, 2019)

killer b said:


> I like some of QT's movies, but I think it's pretty undeniable he's more or less single-handedly responsible for huge swathes of white guys spending the first decade of the 21st century thinking it's ok to say 'n*gger' if you raise your eyebrow a bit while you're doing it.



Really? Where there swathes of white guys going around saying that word just after Pulp Fiction (last decade of the 20th century btw). I don't remember it happening. If it did happen, I'd probably blame it more on white guys listening to N.W.A.


----------



## killer b (May 23, 2019)

Well, there was in my orbit, and for them it was definitely Pulp Fiction that was the cultural reference. YMMV but I'd say Quentin Tarantino saying it and it being ok (it wasn't, but there was a wide understanding that it was) gave white guys much more 'permission' to say it than some black rappers.


----------



## Part 2 (May 23, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Although at least they aren’t boring films, which is something I can’t say about almost every other film that seems to get made.





Riklet said:


> Lots of new films just bore me or dont seem worth it.



Just trying to get my head round this. I watch a fair few films and loads of them aren't boring.

On the other hand one of the things I hate about Tarantino's films is the long boring dialogue scenes.

Also the new film got a 7 minute standing ovation at Cannes....a record apparently.


----------



## kabbes (May 23, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Just trying to get my head round this. I watch a fair few films and loads of them aren't boring.
> 
> On the other hand one of the things I hate about Tarantino's films is the long boring dialogue scenes.
> 
> Also the new film got a 7 minute standing ovation at Cannes....a record apparently.


In most films, I could exactly predict the whole plot within about 5 minutes of the film starting.  The characters are the same as the last 10 films I’ve seen.  The dialogue could be interchanged with any one of a hundred other films.  The cinematography is uninspired. It’s all so bloody samey.  Even the ones I like are often quite boring really.  At least Tarantino is never dull.


----------



## T & P (Aug 14, 2019)

It’s finally out this week  Will try to watch it at the weekend.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 14, 2019)

T & P said:


> It’s finally out this week  Will try to watch it at the weekend.


Me too.  Two hours bloody forty or something though.


----------



## T & P (Aug 14, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Me too.  Two hours bloody forty or something though.


The running time ain't a concern for me, ar least not regarding how enjoyable or otherwise the film might be. Haven't watched the latest Avengers yet but everyone who has seems to remark how the potentially daunting three-hours running time goes by in an instant.

My microscopic bladder is another matter, though I don't mind missing 2 minutes to go to the loo so long as I am near the aisle and don't have to disturb a dozen people to get to it.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 14, 2019)

Just back from seeing it.

The usual, very long wait for an exciting climax and lots of bits that arguably don't need to be there. I'm not a huge fan of his films but it's entertaining enough. Thought both lead performances were great.

Plenty of people up and down to the loo throughout. I didn't feel the need but reckon I could've left anytime and not missed anything important.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 15, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Just back from seeing it.
> 
> The usual, very long wait for an exciting climax and lots of bits that arguably don't need to be there. I'm not a huge fan of his films but it's entertaining enough. Thought both lead performances were great.
> 
> Plenty of people up and down to the loo throughout. I didn't feel the need but reckon I could've left anytime and not missed anything important.



Yeah story was very slow to get going. Was a bit disapointed really. Still it had it's moments and a very typical tarentino ending


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Uma Thurman had a complaint about how she was treated during Kill Bill IIRC.  I'm not sure if that counts as misogyny necessarily though.


Wanting to be the one Strangling and spitting in her face is worrying. Also the creepy way he refered to her as his Tall Drink of Milk all time.

If he wasn't in a position of power over her I'm sure she'd have told him to get to fuck a long time ago.


----------



## marshall (Aug 16, 2019)

Watched it with my daughters, who were tutting at some apparently overlong and unnecessary lingering on Margot's ass, but they're hot on that, whatever, I thought it was great, loved it, thought Brad was particularly good, looked great too.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 16, 2019)

On reading my comment from the other night I should say there's lots to like about it....and the twist was most unexpected.


----------



## marshall (Aug 16, 2019)

Indeed, loved Brad's moccasins too.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 16, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> ....and the twist was most unexpected.



Unfortunately i accidently saw a spoiler about that on the net before i saw the film.



Spoiler: Spioler



he has done the changed history ending thing before with that killing nazis film (i forget it's name). One thing about this alternate reality is that charlie himself is not dead so could turn up at the house later with other members of his "family" to get revenge. 
In reality they committed a second murder the next day.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 16, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> On reading my comment from the other night I should say there's lots to like about it....and the twist was most unexpected.



Yeah i suspect i may enjoy it better on a second viewing.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 16, 2019)

Seems i missed a scene that happens half way through the end credits. Left for a piss as soon as the credits started 

Spoiler warning if you click below.

'Once Upon A Time In Hollywood' Credits Scene Ending Explained


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 16, 2019)

Just saw it. Really liked it, and totally didn't feel like a more than 2.5 hour-long film, I was surprised when the end credits rolled as I thought it could have had another half hour to go. Leads were all excellent, and some great shorter parts too - Damian Lewis as Exposition McQueen was spot on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2019)

Two and half hour homage to the Holsten Pils ads from the 80s


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2019)

Santino said:


> He is a creepy fuck though.


He's upped this quite a bit in the film. Spends an inordinate amount of time perving on women's feet and bottoms.
He's got a new quirk though - there's a lot of coughing, snorting and spitting in the film. Well weird.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Yeah story was very slow to get going. Was a bit disapointed really. Still it had it's moments and a very typical tarentino ending


I thought it flew by, unlike the Kill Bill films


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2019)

BTW the standout performance in this film is by an eight year old girl, Julia Butters.


----------



## marshall (Aug 17, 2019)

marshall said:


> Indeed, loved Brad's moccasins too.



Minnetonka moccasins, originally made in 1969, but specially reissued for a limited period cos they look so cool. On Brad. $70. This is not spam.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 18, 2019)

Seriously.

This is Tarantino taking the utter piss.

He’s looked at the 50 shades franchise. Seen you can release a film with no fucking plot what so ever and make a fortune. Not only that. Take it to the extreme and make the runtime almost 3 hours.

Spend 2 and a half hours just watching 3 people for the most part go about their everyday life, 1 of which’s has no bearing on the story what so fucking ever, purely to rewrite history.  Have one small interesting section in the middle where the guy is fucking ok anyway but it’s ok because it kinda introduces us to the Charles Manson hippies and then we’ll use that to give an explosive 10 minutes of extreme violence at the end. (Which by the way is introduced as ‘six months later’ six months fucking later of which only one preluding scene mattered) Because the violence is extreme everyone will go out happy and give it a 10.

Seriously the only point of this movie is for Tarantino to find out all the people who lap it up and think it’s brilliant so he can set the dogs on them and cull the planet of elitist movie snob pricks and reviewers.

The 9th and utterly wankiest film from Quentin Tarantino.

You’ll only enjoy this film in you have resounding nostalgia for late 60s or the Sharon Tate murders


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2019)

Nonsense, it's got loads of plot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2019)

This sums up some of the criticisms of the film quite well 
Once Upon a Time in Hollywood’s many, many controversies, explained


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 18, 2019)

cybershot said:


> The 9th and utterly wankiest film from Quentin Tarantino.



It can't be any worse, or any more boring, than his previous two films, surely?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2019)

I must have enjoyed it as I'm going to see it again, but with subtitles, on Tuesday. Glad they're showing a subbed version, as Tarantino is so dialogue heavy.
Even so, I still have a lot of misgivings about it. If its sexual politics are dodgy and much of it is in questionable taste, can it still be a good film?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> If its sexual politics are dodgy and much of it is in questionable taste, can it still be a good film?



Yes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Yes.


As Urban's resident misog, you would say that though.
Whether it's a good film or not, Tarantino still needs to be called out (and has) for some of the shit he pulls in this film.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> As Urban's resident misog, you would say that though.
> Whether it's a good film or not, Tarantino still needs to be called out (and has) for some of the shit he pulls in this film.



As urban's resident what?  And, erm, you're the one paying to see this film twice...

Just about any film with horror or violence in it is in questionable taste.  Are you saying horror films or action films can never be good?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> As urban's resident what?  And, erm, you're the one paying to see this film twice...
> 
> Just about any film with horror or violence in it is in questionable taste.  Are you saying horror films or action films can never be good?


Of course not, as I'm not saying what you are about horror films and action films.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Of course not, as I'm not saying what you are about horror films and action films.



Good and bad taste are entirely subjective.  Someone who has been a victim of an assault or (extreme case) had a relative murdered might find the idea of violence as entertainment offensive.


----------



## marshall (Aug 18, 2019)

A director/writer's sexual politics/history has never really influenced whether I thought a film good/bad,  I still admire much about Manhattan


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 18, 2019)

D'wards said:


> His hands were used to strangle her



Hmm.  Maybe this is all a homage to Dario Argento?  IIRC Argento's hands would often be in murder scenes and some of the stuff he's come out with could be considered questionable.  Still made some good films...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 18, 2019)

marshall said:


> A director/writer's sexual politics/history has never really influenced whether I thought a film good/bad,  I still admire much about Manhattan



Never really got Woody Allen, but I do have The Fearless Vampire Killers on my shelf.   Also, films are more than just the writer/director.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> And, erm, you're the one paying to see this film twice...


I have paid to see a lot of questionable films, such as Birth Of A Nation, Dragged Across Concrete, giallos, a few Polanski films, as well as other QT films. That doesn't mean I have no right to criticise them, the opposite in fact.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I have paid to see a lot of questionable films, such as Birth Of A Nation, Dragged Across Concrete, and other QT films. Doesn't mean I have no right to criticise them, the opposite in fact.



No-one's saying you don't have the right to criticise films.  It's just the "I found this film so offensive, I paid to see it twice" idea that is somewhat bizarre.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 18, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Seriously.
> 
> This is Tarantino taking the utter piss.
> 
> ...



He's talked about Dazed and Confused being one of his favourite movies, and how it's pretty much a "hangout movie", ie you meet these characters and just kind of spend a day hanging out with them as they live their lives.

This felt very much like his attempt to do that, to me.  And that's a good thing, imo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> No-one's saying you don't have the right to criticise films.  It's just the "I found this film so offensive, I paid to see it twice" idea that is somewhat bizarre.


I didn't say I found it offensive. I enjoyed it but I think it is extremely problematic.


----------



## Griff (Aug 18, 2019)

marshall said:


> Minnetonka moccasins, originally made in 1969, but specially reissued for a limited period cos they look so cool. On Brad. $70. This is not spam.



Not seen the film, but these look cool.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 18, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Seriously.
> 
> This is Tarantino taking the utter piss.



Thanks Cybershot, you've convinced me now to go and see it. I read some comment about watching violence in film doesn't make you violent it makes you put violence in your films e.g. Tarantino


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't say I found it offensive. I enjoyed it but I think it is extremely problematic.



Are you going to see it again to work through your problems with it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Are you going to see it again to work through your problems with it?


More to see it with subs so I can take in everything that's said (i didn't quite hear all of Al Pacino's lines for instance) but also now I know how it ends, I think it'll be a different experience. There's a lot of detail to take in too. And cos I enjoyed it a lot and want to see certain scenes again.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 19, 2019)

Just back- very much enjoyed it. Some of the Rick Dalton stuff was a bit slow but the feel of it was great.
I've read that book Helter Skelter about Manson and his dimwitted family, so was interesting to see all the true bits in it, like Manson visiting the house previously to see Terry Melcher, Doris Day's son, and finding out he'd moved out.
Plus the family all living at Spahn Ranch, and shagging George Spahn to keep him happy. All 100% correct.

I like the fact it didn't glamourise the idiotic family either, but rightly showed them at the pricks they were/are.


----------



## Sue (Aug 19, 2019)

Too long, way too self-indulgent, pacing was poor. Best film he's made in a long time. 3/5.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 21, 2019)

Is it out on cough cough  other formats yet?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Is it out on cough cough  other formats yet?


Bad cam


----------



## moochedit (Aug 21, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Is it out on cough cough  other formats yet?



Not checked but it was released in the us about 3 weeks before the uk so it must be on the "other formats" by now.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Not checked but it was released in the us about 3 weeks before the uk so it must be on the "other formats" by now.


Bad cam


----------



## keybored (Aug 22, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Bad cam


There are at least 3 cams out, the latest (2.4ish GB) isn't bad, as cams go.

Saw it at the pictures tonight with the kids anyway (downloaded the cam to later to check bits I missed) and we all enjoyed it. I feel for people who go to see QT films for the first time, expecting some substance from the ratings/hype, because there isn't a lot.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Just back- very much enjoyed it. Some of the Rick Dalton stuff was a bit slow but the feel of it was great.
> I've read that book Helter Skelter about Manson and his dimwitted family, so was interesting to see all the true bits in it, like Manson visiting the house previously to see Terry Melcher, Doris Day's son, and finding out he'd moved out.
> Plus the family all living at Spahn Ranch, and shagging George Spahn to keep him happy. All 100% correct.
> 
> I like the fact it didn't glamourise the idiotic family either, but rightly showed them at the pricks they were/are.



Saw the film yesterday and was wondering about the ranch scene. Whether it was invention of Tarantino.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2019)

a few thoughts.

Saw it yesterday at Curzon in 35mm print. Hasn't seen 35mm for a long. time. Certainly has a different feel to it. Softer than digital.

The film itself. Seeing it on big screen made it feel even more dark and disturbing. Rallly not sure what I felt after seeing it. The joke advert at end ( don't miss this) made it feel even more so.

It didn't feel like long film. I liked all the long scenes and talking. Brad and DiCaprio are outstanding. They work really well together.

Brandy the dog was great. Won the Palm Dog award for her performance.

Trying to put my thoughts down and the film reminded me of David Lynch. The scenes around Dalton ( DiCaprio) mansion. The cars going and leaving it. The film does has an unwordly edge to it. Merging the cinema and real life.

Without plot spoilers it felt like the film was about real  ( US in this case) and unreal violence.

Cliff ( Brad) unlike Dalton is the one who uses violence. Dalton the actor is best known for his screen violence. Even at end of film its almost like he misses it all.

Cliff is one of the most disturbing characters in the film. He is the regular guy who is the good friend. But several scenes in the film show him to be possibly just as bad as the Manson family. The fishing boat, the Bruce Lee piece and that ending. Its easy in the film to dislike the Manson family but Cliff I got into rooting for at several times in the film. And thought later the character isn't to be liked.

Other sections of the film showed the shallow nature of Hollywood. This film is hardly an advert for Hollywood or the US. The Playboy Mansion scene shows the decadent lifestyle for some whilst Vietnam war goes on.  ( referenced once in the film on the car radio).

Just a few thoughts. Doesnt cover everything about this film.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 26, 2019)

A bit too long.  Still (just about) excellent.

Apparently the first editing attempt came in at 4 hours 20 so we should be grateful I suppose.  If you cut out all the unnecessary cameos you'd lose 20 minutes but meh, it's QT and it's nice if you're into them even if you miss a bunch.   (the guy who played Spiderman in the 70s tv/movies was the director)

Brad Pitt as absolutely brilliant in this, you could say the film is about his character.  I swear he morphs into Robert Redford sometimes.

Loved the ending.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> A bit too long.  Still (just about) excellent.
> 
> Apparently the first editing attempt came in at 4 hours 20 so we should be grateful I suppose.  If you cut out all the unnecessary cameos you'd lose 20 minutes but meh, it's QT and it's nice if you're into them even if you miss a bunch.   (the guy who played Spiderman in the 70s tv/movies was the director)
> 
> ...


He's doing a deal with Netflix apparently to host the full length cuts of his films, including the 4 hour cut of this film.

They did say there's the long version of Hateful 8 on there but fucked if I can find it


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 27, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Brad Pitt as absolutely brilliant in this, you could say the film is about his character.  I swear he morphs into Robert Redford sometimes.
> 
> Loved the ending.



Yes loved the ending. I want a dog like Brandy.

I agree the Cliff ( Brad Pitt ) character is the most important in the film.

Good point about Robert Redford. The Cliff character is the all American man. The film is a critique of that and the Hollywood portrayal of that kind man.

Tarantino has had a lot of criticism of this film but I think that misses the point. Even if Tarantino didn't mean to do that.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 27, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Cliff is one of the most disturbing characters in the film. He is the regular guy who is the good friend. But several scenes in the film show him to be possibly just as bad as the Manson family. The fishing boat ....



You've just got me thinking about this and what a good idea it was.  It left the viewer not truly knowing whether Cliff killed his wife on Purpose or not, so that we, like the characters in the movie, had to make up our own minds about whether we thought he did it or not (and therefore whether or not we like the character), with no real baring to the rest of the movie and how it plays out.  Just...have I decided this guy is a wife killer or not a wife killer. 

This could be played to much more dramatic effect if a writer chose to do so. Probably has been, at some point.  But the ambiguity and almost total irrelevance to the plot was a nice touch.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 27, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> ... so that we, like the characters in the movie, had to make up our own minds about whether we thought he did it or not (and therefore whether or not we like the character)...


um...I hoped that he had.

I mean...come on...what was she like.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 27, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> um...I hoped that he had.
> 
> I mean...come on...what was she like.



Dunno, she seemed pretty horrible for a 10 second shot, but I've said some pretty horrendous things in arguments that,taken out of context, would be unforgivably cuntish.  But if the other person was also being a cunt, would just seem like a bitter argument.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 27, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Dunno, she seemed pretty horrible for a 10 second shot, but I've said some pretty horrendous things in arguments that,taken out of context, would be unforgivably cuntish.  But if the other person was also being a cunt, would just seem like a bitter argument.


Well...apart from the entirely inappropriate use of the word shot, cough, she should have known she was in a QT movie and (!) that was Brad fucking Pitt. She should be shot for not wanting him.

Are you some kind of Manson apologist?


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> um...I hoped that he had.
> 
> I mean...come on...what was she like.


What?


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 27, 2019)

Sue said:


> What?


I said...I was hoping he killed her.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 27, 2019)

Reservoir Dogs is 27 years old. 27! I still think of him as being a relatively new director!


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> I said...I was hoping he killed her.


Yes, I got that. My 'what?' was actually WTF??? 

She had it coming, eh? 





DexterTCN said:


> um...I hoped that he had.
> 
> I mean...come on...what was she like.


​


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 27, 2019)

Sue said:


> Yes, I got that. My 'what?' was actually WTF???
> 
> She had it coming, eh?
> 
> ...


In a QT movie?  Yup.  Saw a girl get brained with a stick that had nails in it in another one.  Loved that.

Also...in cartoons I like to see coyotes get smashed with anvils and big rocks.   And ducks get their faces blown off by shotguns.   I'm dethpicable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> She should be shot for not wanting him.


you wot


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> In a QT movie?  Yup.  Saw a girl get brained with a stick that had nails in it in another one.  Loved that.
> 
> Also...in cartoons I like to see coyotes get smashed with anvils and big rocks.   And ducks get their faces blown off by shotguns.   I'm dethpicable.


It's not a cartoon though, is it? You are (as ever) a complete wanker though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2019)

Spoiler



i think perhaps that the brief scene with Cliff and his wife on a boat is a nod to Natalie Wood's mysterious drowning, possibly at the hands of her husband, Robert Wagner


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 27, 2019)

Sue said:


> It's not a cartoon though, is it? You are (as ever) a complete wanker though.


Well go you 

I'm just going to not listen to you now...coz you're an idiot, ok.


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i think perhaps that the brief scene with Cliff and his wife on a boat is a nod to Natalie Wood's mysterious drowning, possibly at the hands of her husband, Robert Wagner





Spoiler



Yep, though believe she (allegedly) fell between the boat/land off the gangplank rather than it being at sea.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 27, 2019)

D'wards said:


> He's doing a deal with Netflix apparently to host the full length cuts of his films, including the 4 hour cut of this film.
> 
> They did say there's the long version of Hateful 8 on there but fucked if I can find it


Oof, the last thing I need is longer versions of his films. I'd quite like to see the go go yabari sister revenge cut of kill Bill, though I very much doubt they filmed any of it (she's in the ice cream truck outside when the black mamba fight is going on).
I've only seen the short cut of death proof and I still gave up before the end. Can't imagine how boring the long one is.


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've only seen the short cut of death proof and I still have up before the end. Can't imagine how boring the long one is.


I saw it. It was terrible. And that was after half a bottle of prosecco too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 27, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Well go you
> 
> I'm just going to not listen to you now...coz you're an idiot, ok.



You are making a fool of yourself here. Give over for a second and behave yourself.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 28, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> I said...I was hoping he killed her.


----------



## Voley (Aug 30, 2019)

I thought it was great - best one of his I've seen in a long time. Just really enjoyable. The bits where Brad Pitt   couldn't give a fuck about the fight he's about to start cracked me up. Was Bruce Lee really that much of a dick irl? 

Also, I'd never heard this before. Its fucking mental. I love it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 30, 2019)

Voley said:


>




That whole Vanilla Fudge album is bonkers


----------



## Voley (Aug 30, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That whole Vanilla Fudge album is bonkers


Yeah, I'm gonna get hold of it. I'd only ever heard *of* them before or possibly I might've heard a song on one of the Nuggets compilations or something?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 1, 2019)

Saw it yesterday. Proper fairy tale and some stand out scenes. Still think Jackie Brown is tops, mind.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 1, 2019)

Voley said:


> Was Bruce Lee really that much of a dick irl?


There was something on the BBC site about his relatives making a formal complaint to Tarantino about how poorly Bruce Lee was portrayed in the film. Tarantino's response was that he'd read a couple of biographies and thought he was being fair.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 7, 2019)

Just seen it.

America mourning it's lost self.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2019)

Could have been an hour shorter.... end was ace


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 8, 2019)

Why were there no black people (not that I could see, anyway) in it, though? Was old Hollywood still that segregated in 1969?


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 8, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That whole Vanilla Fudge album is bonkers


In one of the driving scenes they go past a billboard advertising a film called Candy. My dad had the soundtrack LP for that one, and I'm pretty sure it had Vanilla Fudge on it (or was it Steppenwolf?).

E2A: Nope, 'twas Steppenwolf and the Byrds.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 8, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> In one of the driving scenes they go past a billboard advertising a film called Candy. My dad had the soundtrack LP for that one, and I'm pretty sure it had Vanilla Fudge on it (or was it Steppenwolf?).
> 
> 
> 
> E2A: Nope, 'twas Steppenwolf and the Byrds.



Was gonna say Byrds and Steppenwolf...


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 8, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Was gonna say Byrds and Steppenwolf...


Feast your ears:



I don't think I've listened to this in over thirty years.


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Why were there no black people (not that I could see, anyway) in it, though? Was old Hollywood still that segregated in 1969?


It wasn't segregated but there genuinely were very few black people working in Hollywood in the late 60s. You wouldn't have found any on the TV show DiCaprio is working on or anywhere near Manson because he was a white supremacist.  Tarantino is a director happy to write a role for Samuel L. Jackson whenever he can, so I don't think he was being negligent, he was being historically accurate.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 27, 2019)

Reno said:


> It wasn't segregated but there genuinely were very few black people working in Hollywood in the late 60s. You wouldn't have found any on the TV show DiCaprio is working on or anywhere near Manson because he was a white supremacist.  Tarantino is a director happy to write a role for Samuel L. Jackson whenever he can, so I don't think he was being negligent, he was being historically accurate.


Thanks for that. I did think that was the likely explanation, somehow. . . 

Didn't Bruce Lee come up with the idea for the Kung Fu series, only to have it swiped off him?


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Thanks for that. I did think that was the likely explanation, somehow. . .
> 
> Didn't Bruce Lee come up with the idea for the Kung Fu series, only to have it swiped off him?


There seems to be some evidence for that. He pitched a martial arts Western series called The Warrior for himself to star in. Kung Fu which came out soon after Lee's proposal, is suspiciously similar.


----------



## T & P (Dec 10, 2019)

Finally got to watch this. Given the overall critical praise I was frankly rather disappointed. Not a terrible film but not brilliant either, and occasionally boring which is a first for me regarding Tarantino.

Great performances for sure, but overlong and  way overindulging for much of it. Glad we didn’t spend £30+ to watch it at the cinema as we’d planned.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 11, 2019)

T & P said:


> Given the overall critical praise I was frankly rather disappointed.


How much do you reckon that was the reason, though? I almost always find highly praised films don't like up to the hype I've given them in my head.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> You've just got me thinking about this and what a good idea it was.  It left the viewer not truly knowing whether Cliff killed his wife on Purpose or not, so that we, like the characters in the movie, had to make up our own minds about whether we thought he did it or not (and therefore whether or not we like the character), with no real baring to the rest of the movie and how it plays out.  Just...have I decided this guy is a wife killer or not a wife killer.
> 
> This could be played to much more dramatic effect if a writer chose to do so. Probably has been, at some point.  But the ambiguity and almost total irrelevance to the plot was a nice touch.


No one in the film actually suggests that he has either. It might not even be a rumour but he thinks it is.


Buddy Bradley said:


> There was something on the BBC site about his relatives making a formal complaint to Tarantino about how poorly Bruce Lee was portrayed in the film. Tarantino's response was that he'd read a couple of biographies and thought he was being fair.


All the stuff with Lee is a daydream. Perhaps the scene is meant to be telling us about the dreamer. The all American hero stuff someone above mentions. For example the good old fist fight versus kung fu. I haven't seen Kill Bill but that appears to be about a similar style of fighting and I know Tarantino has had boxers as characters before but it seems unlikely he'd think Kung Fu that ineffective.


----------



## T & P (Dec 11, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> How much do you reckon that was the reason, though? I almost always find highly praised films don't like up to the hype I've given them in my head.


Oh I think it was the main reason. I don’t think it was a bad film, just nowhere near being the best since Pulp Fiction, as I read in more than one critic’s review.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

Have not seen this. 
Might be a Winterval watch


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Have not seen this.
> Might be a Winterval watch


Watched it last night, really enjoyed it. Lots to like , the clothes, music, cars , the meandering story which ends up in an unexpected final twist. As some one said you sort of hang out in a dream like niche sub Hollywood 60s world with the characters all of whom are flawed. Some of the did this/ could it really have happened stuff reminded me of The Man who killed Hitler and Bigfoot.


----------



## Reno (Jan 1, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Watched it last night, really enjoyed it. Lots to like , the clothes, music, cars , the meandering story which ends up in an unexpected final twist. As some one said you sort of hang out in a dream like niche sub Hollywood 60s world with the characters all of whom are flawed. Some of the did this/ could it really have happened stuff reminded me of The Man who killed Hitler and Bigfoot.


..or Inglorious Basterds


----------



## keybored (Jan 1, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> No one in the film actually suggests that he has either. It might not even be a rumour but he thinks it is.



It's explicitly claimed by at least two characters that he killed his wife.


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 2, 2020)

keybored said:


> It's explicitly claimed by at least two characters that he killed his wife.


Which two?


----------



## keybored (Jan 2, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Which two?



Randy (to Rick, when Rick is trying to get Cliff a job on his set):


> *The dude killed his fucking wife*


Also:


> And I work with my wife and she believes it



Crew member (to Bruce Lee)


> You know, Bruce, that guy's kind of famous... *Killed his wife and got away with it*



I think it's also alluded to/joked about in other scenes.


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 2, 2020)

keybored said:


> Randy (to Rick, when Rick is trying to get Cliff a job on his set):
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


I remembered that but I thought they were figments of his imagination. I googled it earlier and it is a flashback.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 2, 2020)

Good film.

So Cliffs Wife... left as unanswered, but for me I say she just died in the boat accident, not murdered. No spear in the harpoon gun.  His career in tatters afterwards and working as Ricks gofer he reflects on the fickle nature of employment in Hollywood. His character is the one that saves the day and slays the beast.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2020)

Just put it on. 

So far so  but it is QT and a lot of film to go yet


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 4, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just put it on.
> 
> So far so  but it is QT and a lot of film to go yet



Try watching it without posting on the internet at the same time


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 1, 2021)

QT has just been on with J** R****, for those who don't mind that sort of thing.   3 hours, very focussed on his films.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 1, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> QT has just been on with J** R****, for those who don't mind that sort of thing.   3 hours, very focussed on his films.


What's J** R****?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 1, 2021)

He just published a novelisation on this, hence he's on the publicity trail


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 1, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's J** R****?


Joe Rogan


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 1, 2021)

I don't know who that is.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 1, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know who that is.


Beloved urban pundit


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know who that is.


Check Spotify.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Check Spotify.


I don't have Spotify.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know who that is.


Enjoy that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Enjoy that.


So nobody can give me a run down who, what, or anything about it, why it should be avoided, and why it is relevant to Tarantino. Is it something dodgy he shouldn't have done? If so why? All I have are five replies saying nothing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So nobody can give me a run down who, what, or anything about it, why it should be avoided, and why it is relevant to Tarantino. Is it something dodgy he shouldn't have done? If so why? All I have are five replies saying nothing.


there’s always google or even the search term here


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So nobody can give me a run down who, what, or anything about it, why it should be avoided, and why it is relevant to Tarantino. Is it something dodgy he shouldn't have done? If so why? All I have are five replies saying nothing.



Many people don't like JR because he has had right-wing guests on.  He's also had Bernie Sanders on.  If you're interested in QT, just go on Spotify web player and make up your own mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Many people don't like JR because he has had right-wing guests on.  He's also had Bernie Sanders on.  If you're interested in QT, just go on Spotify web player and make up your own mind.


We don't like him not just because of his guests as he is also a right-wing conspirary-theory pusher who also hates on women and trans folk


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We don't like him not just because of his guests as he is also a right-wing conspirary-theory pusher who also hates on women and trans folk



Well, like I said, people can make up their own mind about him, if they choose.  Personally, I enjoy his pods when he has an interesting guest on, and I know which ones to avoid.


----------



## killer b (Jul 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So nobody can give me a run down who, what, or anything about it, why it should be avoided, and why it is relevant to Tarantino. Is it something dodgy he shouldn't have done? If so why? All I have are five replies saying nothing.


he is the most popular podcaster in the world, who often gives a platform to alt-right types and conspiracy theorists and is a bellend.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> there’s always google or even the search term here


Thats not going to tell me why you all hate him. . . . how hard was it to reply as people have now below instead of various cryptic responses?


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So nobody can give me a run down who, what, or anything about it, why it should be avoided, and why it is relevant to Tarantino. Is it something dodgy he shouldn't have done? If so why? All I have are five replies saying nothing.


Gateway cunt.


----------



## Reno (Jul 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Thats not going to tell me why you all hate him. . . . how hard was it to reply as people have now below instead of various cryptic responses?


I didn't know who he was either but Joe Rogan - Wikipedia does give you an idea why he's controversial and it appears not everybody here hates him.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 2, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Gateway cunt.


 In the same way that smoking a spliff will for sure turn you into a crack addict.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Thats not going to tell me why you all hate him. . . . how hard was it to reply as people have now below instead of various cryptic responses?


cos we had to find out the hard way so you should too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2021)

How very Brexit of you.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 2, 2021)

I listened to the Joe Rogan QT podcast. 

Very much enjoyed it. That lad has a big problem with Bruce Lee, ain't that the truth


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 3, 2021)

I really hated this film. So painfully boring and pointless. Like a movie version of a shaggy dog story.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 3, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I really hated this film. So painfully boring and pointless. Like a movie version of a shaggy dog story.



Can't help being drawn to his movies, and this was glorious to look at. Still. It's pretty much a twisted fairy tale, though and as with all his films, there's a fair bit of padding which needs trimming and then there's the questionable representation/treatment of women characters.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 3, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Can't help being drawn to his movies, and this was glorious to look at. Still. It's pretty much a twisted fairy tale, though and as with all his films, there's a fair bit of padding which needs trimming and then there's the questionable representation/treatment of women characters.



Yeah obviously the set design was brilliant and it had two strong action/tension scenes, but everything else about it sucked IMO. 

As a fairy tail it would have the advantage of sending a child to sleep pretty quickly (well before the gory bits).


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 3, 2021)

Iv always liked QTs films, my kid doesn't, they did, but no more. This interview shows why, qt says everyone knew about weinstine the molester and none did anything... different times.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Can't help being drawn to his movies, and this was glorious to look at. Still. It's pretty much a twisted fairy tale, though and as with all his films, there's a fair bit of padding which needs trimming and then there's the questionable representation/treatment of women characters.


Fuck me yeah, him and Miike Takahashi, they ruin what could be perfectly decent films by leaving them as baggy as hell. I only saw the short theatrical double feature version of death proof, and it was so boring I had to leave it. Goodness only knows what the extended film is like to watch.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Fuck me yeah, him and Miike Takahashi, they ruin what could be perfectly decent films by leaving them as baggy as hell. I only saw the short theatrical double feature version of death proof, and it was so boring I had to leave it. Goodness only knows what the extended film is like to watch.


 Death Proof is one of the worst films ever made. Genuinely mindless violence, flat characters, very weird characterisation of female friendship (they turn their friend over to be raped just so they can take a car for a test drive and this is presented as normal), visually unappealing, and no ending. 

Soundtrack's good though.


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Iv always liked QTs films, my kid doesn't, they did, but no more. This interview shows why, qt says everyone knew about weinstine the molester and none did anything... different times.


He also said that he didn't realise that Weinstein was a rapist, just that he made unwanted passes at women. That sexual exploitation has been going on in Hollywood since its beginning is no surprise to anybody, so if one tries to "cancel" everybody who was aware of untoward things going on in Hollywood, they may just as well not watch any US movies anymore.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Fuck me yeah, him and Miike Takahashi, they ruin what could be perfectly decent films by leaving them as baggy as hell. I only saw the short theatrical double feature version of death proof, and it was so boring I had to leave it. Goodness only knows what the extended film is like to watch.


Have no problems with long epics. Sergione Leone's westerns, for example.

But yeah, the baggy ones can be a struggle.


----------



## Sue (Jul 3, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Death Proof is one of the worst films ever made. Genuinely mindless violence, flat characters, very weird characterisation of female friendship (they turn their friend over to be raped just so they can take a car for a test drive and this is presented as normal), visually unappealing, and no ending.
> 
> Soundtrack's good though.


Completely agree. Even half a bottle of prosecco in the sun before didn't help.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Death Proof is one of the worst films ever made. Genuinely mindless violence, flat characters, very weird characterisation of female friendship (they turn their friend over to be raped just so they can take a car for a test drive and this is presented as normal), visually unappealing, and no ending.
> 
> Soundtrack's good though.


Oh yeah, it has that April March cover of the France Gall song. That's quite good, her english version of the lyrics are quite excellent.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 3, 2021)

I must be one of the few people who enjoyed Death Proof - pretty sure I've seen it more than once (not for a while though).


----------



## Sue (Jul 3, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I must be one of the few people who enjoyed Death Proof - pretty sure I've seen it more than once (not for a while though).


I really can't expressed how much i hated it and how bored I was.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 3, 2021)

Sue said:


> I really can't expressed how much i hated it and how bored I was.



It's been a while, so I can't say what I thought was good about it.  There's a definite sense of "how did he drag this out to 2 hours?"  For me, Tarantino's worst films are his two westerns - boring AF.  I struggled with those.


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2021)

Jackie Brown and Inglorious Basterds are the only Tarantino film which I like in their entirety, but he is an interesting filmmaker and there always is enough in each of his films for me to enjoy.

The only film I find a total snooze is Kill Bill 2 and I didn't love the first one either, there wasn't enough there to justify two films. He tried to make his mark as an action filmmaker, but he is best with character and dialogue, so it didn't play to his strengths.

I too thought Death Proof was wildly overextended. I have never seen the shorter Grindhouse version, which may work better. There still is some good stuff in it though.

I wasn't a huge fan of Once Upon a Time in Hollywood though the aspect which I thought would work least, everything to do with Sharon Tate, worked the best for me.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 3, 2021)

Still not seen it.. should I bother?

How can anyone into films not like Pulp Fiction in its entirety?


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Still not seen it.. should I bother?


There is this 7 page thread.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 3, 2021)

Reno said:


> There is this 7 page thread.



I'd love the TLDR summary.

There are 7 page threads about everything from avocados to toe nails on urban.


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2021)

Riklet said:


> I'd love the TLDR summary.
> 
> There are 7 page threads about everything from avocados to toe nails on urban.


I don't see where the problem is for you to dip into the thread to see whether the film is of interest for you. People don't make an effort to write something for it to not be read. What use is it for someone to give you a "yes" or "no" as the whether the film is worth seeing for you, people have wildly differing tastes. Or are you demanding that people who have already written something to repeat themselves for your benefit, because you are too lazy to scroll a few pages back ?


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 3, 2021)

Watched it at the cinema. Liked the look of it showing the eras clothes, sounds, smells etc. A lot of lingering on Robbie and trying to build tension at the ranch but he’s no Leone. Totally forgettable 2 years on. It went on a bit.


----------



## stdP (Jul 3, 2021)

When I saw this the first time around I had no idea who Sharon Tate was or why I should care. Apparently Charles Manson was involved somewhere along the line but I'm not sure where. As far as I experienced the film, there were a few sketches where Pitt or DiCaprio did some actual acting with some sparks of actual brilliance, but mostly it seemed like in-jokes relating to a clique I would never be invited to and didn't want to be a part of. And feet being thrust in to the audience's face with the tedious regularity of a certain racial epithet overused in previous Tarantino works.

A friend who's far more versed in 60s-70s american pop culture than I am (and subscribes to Sight and Sound to boot) explained all of the (unexplained in-universe) back-story to me and at some point in the last few weeks I managed to drag myself through the film again hoping for some new insight. Nope, it's still a overstuffed, bloated, meandering, boring mess. And not even entertainingly so like Tarantino's managed for much of his output.

The highlight of the film had to be the (still excellent, and excellently judged soundtrack-wise) cover of _You Just Keep Me Hangin' On_ by Vanilla Fudge, after which the credits rolled with merciful swiftness.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 4, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Still not seen it.. should I bother?
> 
> How can anyone into films not like Pulp Fiction in its entirety?



It's ok. A bit overrated. Bit of a blokey film.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 4, 2021)

stdP said:


> When I saw this the first time around I had no idea who Sharon Tate was or why I should care. Apparently Charles Manson was involved somewhere along the line but I'm not sure where. As far as I experienced the film, there were a few sketches where Pitt or DiCaprio did some actual acting with some sparks of actual brilliance, but mostly it seemed like in-jokes relating to a clique I would never be invited to and didn't want to be a part of. And feet being thrust in to the audience's face with the tedious regularity of a certain racial epithet overused in previous Tarantino works.
> 
> A friend who's far more versed in 60s-70s american pop culture than I am (and subscribes to Sight and Sound to boot) explained all of the (unexplained in-universe) back-story to me and at some point in the last few weeks I managed to drag myself through the film again hoping for some new insight. Nope, it's still a overstuffed, bloated, meandering, boring mess. And not even entertainingly so like Tarantino's managed for much of his output.
> 
> The highlight of the film had to be the (still excellent, and excellently judged soundtrack-wise) cover of _You Just Keep Me Hangin' On_ by Vanilla Fudge, after which the credits rolled with merciful swiftness.



Random info: The guy who plays Manson also crops up (as Manson) in the excellent season 2 of Mindhunter.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 4, 2021)

Load of fart smelling


----------



## paul mckenna (Jul 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We don't like him not just because of his guests as he is also a right-wing conspirary-theory pusher who also hates on women and trans folk


And yet he supported/voted Bernie Sanders


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2021)

So did Richard Spencer. Meaningless.


----------



## paul mckenna (Jul 4, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> So did Richard Spencer. Meaningless.


It's hard to square the critical application of "right-wing conspirary-theory pusher" to a left-wing supporter is all


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 4, 2021)

People are strange. Know a Tory voter who's Hindu, supports the IRA, doesn't like Muslims and recently moved to the Middle East.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 4, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> People are strange. Know a Tory voter who's Hindu, supports the IRA, doesn't like Muslims and recently moved to the Middle East.



That's not strange.  It's just called being a free thinker.  Rogan, for example, is against the private prison system, isn't a climate change denier, is up for universal health care, etc.  Hardly your typical Republican, if he is one at all.  More a case of some people on the left bullying other left wing people (and pushing them into the right wing camp) if they don't go along with them 100% (IMO) - no room for disagreement!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 4, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> That's not strange.  It's just called being a free thinker.  Rogan, for example, is against the private prison system, isn't a climate change denier, is up for universal health care, etc.  Hardly your typical Republican, if he is one at all.  More a case of some people on the left bullying other left wing people (and pushing them into the right wing camp) if they don't go along with them 100% (IMO) - no room for disagreement!



Seems like muddled thinking


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 5, 2021)

I liked OUATIH from a 60s pop culture nerd perspective - and for a decent performance from Leo DiCaprio who didn’t look like a big faced child for once. I still think Jackie Brown is QT’s best though. Agree about Death Proof - pointless cack - and Kill Bill which would have made a great single film and would lose nothing had they cut out all of David Carradine’s pointless pseudo philosophical bullshit (& even worse flute playing). Django Unchained is ruined by QT’s gratuitous N-word obsession and could have been half an hour shorter. Only watched “Hateful Eight” once and it was giving me a bad case of Numb Bum by the end. It seems that the length of QT’s films is proportionate to the size of his ego. Expecting the next one to be 4hrs +


----------



## D'wards (Jul 5, 2021)

Just received


----------



## T & P (Jul 5, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's ok. A bit overrated. Bit of a blokey film.


Great for those of us with foot fetishes...


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2021)

T & P said:


> Great for those of us with foot fetishes...


yerbut... all those feet were dirty, in a stinky 60's hippy way


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> yerbut... all those feet were dirty, in a stinky 60's hippy way


When I got back on dating apps this year, this was the first message I got:


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2021)

Reno said:


> When I got back on dating apps this year, this was the first message I got:
> 
> View attachment 277033


And, how big and smelly _are_ your feet..?


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> And, how big and smelly _are_ your feet..?


That's going to remain a surprise for that special someone.

(Not that there is anything wrong with foot fetishes, I'll just add that this wasn't any specialised dating app, just a general gay one. It was a bit of a surprise getting that one right out of the gate.)


----------



## D'wards (Jul 5, 2021)

Reno said:


> That's going to remeain a surprise for that special someone.
> 
> (Not that there is anything wrong with foot fetishes, I'll just add that this wasn't any specialised dating app, just a general gay one. It was a bit of a surprise getting that one right out of the gate.)


There you go - send him that. Make his day


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2021)

Reno said:


> When I got back on dating apps this year, this was the first message I got:
> 
> View attachment 277033


I sincerely hope that was swiped whichever way the rejects go


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I sincerely hope that was swiped whichever way the rejects go


Promptly, but not before I took the screencap and had a good laugh at it with friends.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2021)

Reno said:


> Promptly, but not before I took the screencap and had a good laugh at it with friends.


Having seen the pics of your fabulous re-decorated home I kinda knew you would be averse to any dirty hobbit trotters padding about!


----------



## T & P (Jul 5, 2021)

Keeping within the subject of Tarantino’s obvious foot fetish, it feels to me his obsession is getting worse all the time.

 It’s not a feature of all of his films, but on those that do, it seems to be progressing from fleeting closeup shots of feet and general barefoot situations (Uma Thurman in Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill, also Lucy Liu), to physical interaction (toe sucking by Kurt Russell in Death Proof, and Tarantino himself in From Dusk till Dawn, which imo he blatantly wrote in for his personal enjoyment), to the ludicrously numerous shots of women’s dirty soles in this film. I’m kind of worried his next film might involve a footjob up his arse…


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2021)

T & P said:


> Keeping within the subject of Tarantino’s obvious foot fetish, it feels to me his obsession is getting worse all the time.
> 
> It’s not a feature of all of his films, but on those that do, it seems to be progressing from fleeting closeup shots of feet and general barefoot situations (Uma Thurman in Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill, also Lucy Liu), to physical interaction (toe sucking by Kurt Russell in Death Proof, and Tarantino himself in From Dusk till Dawn, which imo he blatantly wrote in for his personal enjoyment), to the ludicrously numerous shots of women’s dirty soles in this film. I’m kind of worried his next film might involve a footjob up his arse…


I've seen all of his films and never noticed it till social media became obsessed with it and blew it out of proportion. A couple of shots of feet in a three hour film hardly qualifies as foot porn. So what if he has a foot fetish, there are worse things.


----------



## T & P (Jul 5, 2021)

Reno said:


> I've seen all of his films and never noticed it till social media became obsessed with it and blew it out of proportion. A couple of shots of feet in a three hour film hardly qualifies as foot fetish porn.


I get what you say but once it’s been highlighted it’s hard to ignore. A few others that come to mind are close up shots of the German actress’ foot in a cast in Inglorious Basterds, or Tarantino’s character perving over Juliette Lewis’s underage character including closeup shots of her toes. Or the whole subplot storyline in Pulp Fiction regarding whether foot massages are comparable to giving oral sex to a woman, and a serious infringement enough for a man to nearly kill the one who dared give his wife a foot massage.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> I get what you say but once it’s been highlighted it’s hard to ignore. A few others that come to mind are close up shots of the German actress’ foot in a cast in Inglorious Basterds, or Tarantino’s character perving over Juliette Lewis’s underage character including closeup shots of her toes. Or the whole subplot storyline in Pulp Fiction regarding whether foot massages are comparable to giving oral sex to a woman, and a serious infringement enough for a man to nearly kill the one who dared give his wife a foot massage.


Maybe for you this is hard to ignore, not for me. There are more interesting ways in which to discuss film than whatever social media gets triggered by.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 15, 2021)

saw it in two sittings at home with food, wine, spliff and wife. Found it very enjoyable - looks beautiful - the cars, the clothes, the cinematography, the soundtrack, great performances, liked the shaggy dog story easy pace. As ever - some questionable elements - but did not find it remotely boring - its QT taking you on a nostalgia cruise through his own passions/obsessions with all his usual quirks and oddball swerves - and im happy to go along for the ride.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> saw it in two sittings at home with food, wine, spliff and wife. Found it very enjoyable - looks beautiful - the cars, the clothes, the cinematography, the soundtrack, great performances, liked the shaggy dog story easy pace. As ever - some questionable elements - but did not find it remotely boring - its QT taking you on a nostalgia cruise through his own passions/obsessions with all his usual quirks and oddball swerves - and im happy to go along for the ride.


This is pretty much how I felt. I love the pacing and the shaggy dog story feel. Felt like a proper film properly done.


----------

